# Inspector “Sayings”



## cda

We do not feel the pressure,,,

We apply it.


----------



## jar546

cda said:


> We do not feel the pressure,,,
> 
> We apply it.



"_I don't care how many times you did this in another town"_


----------



## ICE

"They don't make me do this in Long Beach"
_"Make it easy on yourself.  Do the corrections or drag this house to Long Beach."_

For the tenth time: "I have never gotten this correction before."
_"Well thanks but there's no need to compliment me."_


----------



## mtlogcabin

"I have been doing it this way for over 20 years"
"No you have been doing it wrong for over 20 years"


----------



## rktect 1

This isn't the village of other cities/towns.


----------



## Pcinspector1

"You can't do it that way!" It's against code dude!

"Have a fantabulous day!

"Clavios...Clavios...Bang..Bang..Bang... more nails..more nails!"

"That won't fly in the (ICE) Tiger's jungle!"

I don't rally say that last one.


----------



## Builder Bob

Do you see yourself  in (insert State Here)? Your in (insert state your in now).


----------



## steveray

I just did it this way in X town.....Well you can go back and fix it there too if you want!


----------



## my250r11

steveray said:


> I just did it this way in X town.....Well you can go back and fix it there too if you want!



Good come back.


----------



## conarb

From the other side I've heard for years: "Those stupid inspectors should have to work for10 years as a general contractor before they ever can get hired as an inspector."


----------



## cda

conarb said:


> From the other side I've heard for years: "Those stupid inspectors should have to work for10 years as a general contractor before they ever can get hired as an inspector."




Or the opposite ,,, I wish the GC knew what a code book looked like.


----------



## steveray

conarb said:


> From the other side I've heard for years: "Those stupid inspectors should have to work for10 years as a general contractor before they ever can get hired as an inspector."



"I'm not happy until you are not happy"


----------



## fatboy

"_Arguing with an inspector is like wrestling with a pig in mud, pretty soon you realize that the pig is enjoying it!_"


----------



## JBI

"That you've been doing it wrong for (20, 30, 40) years aside, what say we do it correctly from today going forward?"


----------



## Pcinspector1

"It's suppose to have 1-1/2-inch minimum bearing!" Have you got a tape measure?


----------



## rktect 1

"Yes!"

Which is what I have had to say several times to the question "So you think you know it better than the people in the other towns?"


----------



## cda

Who is your Boss????


He is ......, here is his phone number....

note to self:
My boss likes to write pages of comments, please call him


----------



## Pcinspector1

How many coats is that? "Two coats and a jacket!"

Where's your flashing? What flashing?

Do you have a Business License? "O ya, I'm sure we do!"

Who's Bubby?


----------



## mtlogcabin

contractor "I talked to Dwayne and said it would be okay"
me   "Dwayne retired 3 years ago"


----------



## conarb

Pcinspector1 said:


> How many coats is that? "Two coats and a jacket!"
> 
> Where's your flashing? What flashing?
> 
> Do you have a Business License? "O ya, I'm sure we do!"
> 
> Who's Bubby?


What's a business license do?


----------



## cda

seasonal::

You want an inspection when???  Yep and Santa is coming also.


----------



## Pcinspector1

It's fee.

The City requires a Business License or AKA, Occupation License and proof of workers compensation be submitted to the city. I'm the enforcement arm for the City Clerks Office that reminds them to get the BL before I can issue the permit. Some City's by ordinance require the contractor to have a Masters License, we don't require that here.


----------



## TheCommish

The quality of your submittal is directly proportional  to my confidence in your ability to deliver a code compliant project.


----------



## conarb

Pcinspector1 said:


> It's fee.
> 
> The City requires a Business License or AKA, Occupation License and proof of workers compensation be submitted to the city. I'm the enforcement arm for the City Clerks Office that reminds them to get the BL before I can issue the permit. Some City's by ordinance require the contractor to have a Masters License, we don't require that here.


Be honest, a business license is just anohter way for a city to extort money out of contracators, as if the building permits weren't enough.


----------



## mtlogcabin

A business license can be a useful tool or a money generator. A contractor should only need a business license where his shop is physically located. He should not need a separate business license for every jurisdiction he may have a job in and need to pull a permit.

now back on track with the OP

contractor "But the building is "grandfathered" and I should not have to bring it up to today's code"
Inspector  "Grandfather died decades ago before there where codes"


----------



## linnrg

we only left that there so you could find something wrong


----------



## jar546

conarb said:


> Be honest, a business license is just anohter way for a city to extort money out of contracators, as if the building permits weren't enough.



Yes, extortion!  It is all a plot to try to force contractors and property owners to their knees before they think the earth is round because we all know it is flat.  A diabolical plan to force contractors to buy insurance.


----------



## tmurray

conarb said:


> Be honest, a business license is just anohter way for a city to extort money out of contracators, as if the building permits weren't enough.



It would depend on the requirements in order to get a license. Here, anyone can be the general contractor on whatever project they want. This translates into the person who watches HGTV religiously thinking they can be their own general contractor. They come into the office demanding help when they don't understand something. Elected officials demand we help them because they are voters. At the end of the day, qualified contractors end up subsidizing the homeowner GCs through increased permit costs to pay for the increased time demands on staff.


----------



## Pcinspector1

conarb said:


> From the other side I've heard for years: "Those stupid inspectors should have to work for10 years as a general contractor before they ever can get hired as an inspector."



This stupid inspector qualify's with the 10 years GC requirement!


----------



## conarb

Pcinspector1 said:


> This stupid inspector qualify's with the 10 years GC requirement!


Well I bet they don't call you a "stupid inspector", do you think that has made you a better inspector?


----------



## Pcinspector1

Yes I do, 
Learned proper installation of products, cost saving installation, new product applications in the pursuit of saving money and maximizing profit. We switched to 2x6 wall construction, Tyvek, I-joist, trusses, roof trusses, insulation changes, scheduling & estimating improvements, floor joist placements to avoid plumbing issues. Learned communication skills with sub-contractors and reduced customer service issues. Working in a lumber yard out of high school introduced me to product knowledge and application. Designed roof and floor trusses using truss software also helped me learn about loads and truss installations.

I just heard this morning at breakfast some stupid inspector comments, an inspector was enforcing attic vent pipe insulation, but the average attic temp was where he was incorrect in his enforcement. You've got to read the whole code and the code gets more complex every code change.


----------



## ICE

tmurray said:


> It would depend on the requirements in order to get a license. Here, anyone can be the general contractor on whatever project they want. This translates into the person who watches HGTV religiously thinking they can be their own general contractor. They come into the office demanding help when they don't understand something. Elected officials demand we help them because they are voters. At the end of the day, qualified contractors end up subsidizing the homeowner GCs through increased permit costs to pay for the increased time demands on staff.



It is the same here.  It is easy to obtain a contractors license.  I had a gas station/minimart owner that was able to get a general contractor’s license so that he could “save a bundle” building a car wash.  He knew nothing of any part of it.
Contractors and owners alike ask the simplest questions.  Yesterday I inspectred a 200 amp service upgrade.  The contractor is a solar company.....a big one.  The person that performed the work is a piece worker.  He might have a license but if not he works under the solar company that pulls the permit.  Fourteen corrections....a bizarre mistake or two.  When I was done he asked me to explain the corrections.  I’m not convinced that he knows what an AFCI is.  Mechanically, the outcome is not bad but there was derating, GEC (as in not there).....oh, and C-taps.  He sees the solar guys slamming C-taps and what a boon they are to guys with a short wire.
So he says “Splain a little”.  Fourteen corrections.  I was there for 32 minutes already.  The language barrier was responsible for seven of those minutes.  Fourteen...best case they average three minutes .....42 more.....oh wait a minute, there’s that language barrier.  Forget it, and by the way, when was I designated as your mentor?

The part of this that is unreasonable is being taken aside to defend my actions.  The solar company will call and ask for a different inspector.  They will say that I was rude to the “electrician” because I wouldn’t splain the corrections.  Thirty-two minutes is now 47.
Having a new office manager adds minutes.  Since there is a (rude) complaint I may have to let him and his assistant tag along at the next inspection.  There I’ll be with the three of them....me being the only one that knows about any of it.  I’m counting hours now.

This is not exaggerating or unusual.  The time expended on behalf of a solar company that hires inept employees is huge and unwarranted. Just say no. No the inspector will not be replaced and we will not train your people.

I’m at a car dealer waiting for my ride...can you tell?


----------



## classicT

"Look, the code is a minimum standard...do you really want to comply with less than that?"


----------



## tmurray

Ty J. said:


> "Look, the code is a minimum standard...do you really want to comply with less than that?"


I've always struggled with the "minimum standard" term because people don't seem to understand what it really means. I use: " the code is the absolute worst way you can build a building. It is so bad that if you build worse than it, it is my job to step in and make sure that no one uses the building until it is fixed."


----------



## linnrg

conarb said:


> Well I bet they don't call you a "stupid inspector", do you think that has made you a better inspector?



Unfortunately I have ran into some GC's that have more than 10 years experience (or so they say) who are incompetent, sloppy and ANY license has not improved them.

Oh by the way I do think having had GC and design experience has made me a better inspector.


----------



## my250r11

I Wish the GC's had to do just half the continuing education i do and there wouldn't be near as many issues.

I've been do it that way for "X" years might even go away if they had to learn something every time we adopt a new code.
Which is every 6 years here.


----------

